# Chopper Air to Ground



## comiso90 (Sep 3, 2007)

Great way to blow off steam!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 4, 2007)

That's a lot of fire-power...... spitting death !

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 4, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 4, 2007)

I would have killed to have that on my Blackhawk.

160th Special Operations Aviation Group has them on theres.


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 4, 2007)

Mini-gun ballet!...

Imagine that capability at the battle of Thermopile! The Spartans may have pulled it out!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 10, 2007)

It's cool to see those tracer flares streaking through the night in a clump. And the music makes it even more impressive. 

Those tracer flares are really bright. Would it hurt to see it without dark glasses if you were shooting it? 

I bet the Spartans would have liked it.


----------

